# ack...



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

my little cousins african dwarf frog died and we fed it to his older brothers p's they loved it!I felt sorry for the african dwarf frog but the p's went crazy when it hit the water...really fun watching them eat...







the best part was it made no mess...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

and u dident even take pics


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

Death in # said:


> and u dident even take pics


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

micus said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > and u dident even take pics


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

So lemme get this strait...

You fed a DEAD FROG to you P's!!!

Didn't you think about it even a LITTLE BIT????

I REALLY HOPE your fish don't end up sick or DEAD!!!


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

yea personally i wouldnt of fed them the frog ima worry freak when it comes to Ps but i didnt say i wouldnt of THOUGHT ABOUT IT ! =P


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

it was fresh no worrys the frog didnt have any diseases...


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

Civic Disobedience said:


> So lemme get this strait...
> 
> You fed a DEAD FROG to you P's!!!
> 
> ...


 Isn't that how piranha make a living naturally?


----------



## joe_uk_87 (Oct 9, 2004)

mr limpet said:


> Civic Disobedience said:
> 
> 
> > So lemme get this strait...
> ...


 Whats the big deal when the frogs already dead?


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

They'll be fun. That would be an interesting meal for some baby p's.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Anko said:


> it was fresh no worrys the frog didnt have any diseases...


How do you know?? it suddenly died, so it doesn't seem like it was healthy...

Just seems like a risk to me...


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Anko said:


> it was fresh no worrys the frog didnt have any diseases...


 Uhh, why did the frog die? If the frog independantly suddenly died, disease is a risk


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

it wasnt disease they werent eating there food then starved.


----------

